# Operas with unusual languages



## Levanda (Feb 3, 2014)

Most of operas are in English, Italian or Russian. Recently I watched Chinese opera with English subtitles" Mulan Psalm", I thought is marvellous performance not perfect quality is on youtube but it can be well enjoyment. 





There is opera available in Portuguese language "Olga" but I can't find with English subtitles.
Feel free to post others operas with different languages, interesting to find out more.
Greetings Levanda


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

I suppose you don't want an enormous list of operas in French or German?

Operas in other languages on my shelf include:
Polish - Moniuszko - _Halka_ and _Straszny Dwor_ (amongst others)
- Szymanowski - _Krol David_

Czech - Dvorak - _Rusalka_ (and others)


----------



## Levanda (Feb 3, 2014)

Headphone Hermit said:


> I suppose you don't want an enormous list of operas in French or German?
> 
> Operas in other languages on my shelf include:
> Polish - Moniuszko - _Halka_ and _Straszny Dwor_ (amongst others)
> ...


I watched Rusalka in Russian languages it was film opera good one. Never heard Polish operas thanks I will to look at this.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Bartok's Blubeard's Castle is in Hungarian
Stravinsky's Oedipus Rex is in Latin

That's about all I know :/


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

Cosmos said:


> Bartok's Blubeard's Castle is in Hungarian


add Erkel's Bánk bán and Hunyadi László.
Bánk Bán (opera) - Hazám, hazám (Bánk's famous aria)


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Janacek's "Jenufa" (Czech)
Janacek's "Katya Kabanova"


----------



## Levanda (Feb 3, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> Janacek's "Jenufa" (Czech)
> Janacek's "Katya Kabanova"


Oh yes I did watched as well Katya Kabanova thanks for remind me. 
Just a thought I wonder if is any Arab operas, or African operas. 
As well Spanish opera Postino I only so trailer looks interesting.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Philip Glass opera, _Satyagraha_ is sung in Sanskrit.

Daniel Catán's _La hija de Rappaccini, Florencia en el Amazonas,_ and _Il Postino_ are sung in Spanish


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Aarre Merikanto - Juha (finnish)
Karl Birger Blomdahl - Aniara (swedish)


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Philip Glass' Akhnaten features a variety of languages, including Biblical Hebrew, the extinct Assyro-Babylonian, and texts from the Egyptian _Book of the Dead_ -- along with a narrator who speaks in modern languages.


----------



## Levanda (Feb 3, 2014)

Apologies for repeating this post, the opera in Persian language and is different because is puppet opera. Puppet Opera Mowlavi (Rumi) Base on Rumi's poetry. Fabulous loved and adored. I am puppet theatre fan.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Wilhelm Peterson Berger - Arnljot in Swedish.

Here is an excerpt from Arnljot sung by Catarina Ligendza:


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

perempe said:


> add Erkel's Bánk bán and Hunyadi László.
> Bánk Bán (opera) - Hazám, hazám (Bánk's famous aria)


not an opera, but Bártok's _Cantata Profana_ is also in (his native) Hungarian.


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

Kodály's Háry János in Hungarian.


----------

